# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  доступность нормального перевода?

## Gaura Shakti dvs

> *На сайте vedabase.io так же. Это вообще официальный ресурс ББТ?* Да, официальный, как и vedabase.com


Где можно найти нормальный перевод, а не смесь русско-английского?

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Например, Шримад-Бхагаватам, 10 песнь, 75 глава:

ТЕКСТЫ 1-2

?r?-r?jov?ca
aj?ta-?atros tam d???v?
r?jas?ya-mahodayam
sarve mumudire brahman
n?-dev? ye sam?gat??

duryodhana? varjayitv?
r?j?na? sar?aya? sur??
iti ?ruta? no bhagava?s
tatra k?ra?am ucyat?m


Пословный перевод 

?r?-r?j? uv?ca — the King (Par?k?it) said; aj?ta-?atro? — of Yudhi??hira, whose enemy was never born; tam — that; d???v? — seeing; r?jas?ya — of the R?jas?ya sacrifice; mah? — great; udayam — the festiveness; sarve — all; mumudire — were delighted; brahman — O br?hma?a (?ukadeva); n?-dev?? — the kings; ye — who; sam?gat?? — assembled; duryodhanam — Duryodhana; varjayitv? — excepting; r?j?na? — kings; sa — together with; ??aya? — sages; sur?? — and demigods; iti — thus; ?rutam — heard; na? — by us; bhagavan — my lord; tatra — for that; k?ra?am — the reason; ucyat?m — please speak.


Перевод 

Mah?r?ja Par?k?it said: O br?hma?a, according to what I have heard from you, all the assembled kings, sages and demigods were delighted to see the wonderful festivities of King Aj?ta?atru’s R?jas?ya sacrifice, with the sole exception of Duryodhana. Please tell me why this was so, my lord.

ТЕКСТ 3

?r?-b?dar?ya?ir uv?ca
pit?mahasya te yaj?e
r?jas?ye mah?tmana?
b?ndhav?? paricary?y??
tasy?san prema-bandhan??


Пословный перевод 

ш?р?-ба?дара?йан?их? ува?ча — Шри Бадараяни (Шукадева Госвами) сказал; пита?махасйа — деда; те — твоего; йаджн?е — на жертвоприношении; ра?джас?йе — раджасуя; маха?-а?тманах? — великой души; ба?ндхава?х? — члены семьи; паричарйа?йа?м — в смиренном служении; тасйа — ему; а?сан — были заняты; према — любовью; бандхана?х? — которые были связаны.


Перевод 

Шри Бадараяни сказал: Во время жертвоприношения раджасуя твоего безгрешного деда все его родственники, связанные с ним узами любви, смиренно служили ему.

----------


## vijitatma das

Я думаю, это просто баг, по невнимательности изготовителей сайта. Остальные же стихи там по-русски, вроде.
На сайте есть форма обратной связи, можно написать им.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

К сожалению, не вроде. Просто пример. Подобных багов много.

Написать по-русски?

----------


## vijitatma das

> К сожалению, не вроде. Просто пример. Подобных багов много.
> 
> Написать по-русски?


Да, пишите по-русски. Насколько я понимаю, сайт делает Харе Кришна Прабху, он русскоязычный.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

> Да, пишите по-русски. Насколько я понимаю, сайт делает Харе Кришна Прабху, он русскоязычный.


Написал. Ответа до сих пор нет. И сайт не исправлен.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

До сих пор...

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

А мне когда ответят? Доступного правильного перевода до сих пор нигде нет. Также нет ответа от тех, кто это размещает в Интернете.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Вот прошло больше года... И ничего не изменилось... Ответ также не пришел.

----------


## vijitatma das

Написал по скайпу. Посмотрим, что ответит.

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

И по Скайпу сообщение идёт дольше, чем по почте?

----------


## Gaura Shakti dvs

Скоро можно будет праздновать двухлетие нерешённого вопроса.

----------

